# Sad About Today (4/20)



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Sad today is 4/20 and a bunch of kids will be skipping school to spend the day getting high. Sad because I have a feeling that today will birth dp in some people and I wish that they could know before they ruin their lives. So here is a RIP to the normal lives of all of those kids who will get dp on this day.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodness, I was thinking the exact same thing. So sad. I wish we could put out a warning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> Goodness, I was thinking the exact same thing. So sad. I wish we could put out a warning.


I know. I have seen a lot of articles where states are seriously considering legalizing pot and it makes me really angry. I think that if they are going to put this stuff into the hands of people, it is their duty to notify them of all of the risks, dp included. It just breaks my heart to see how many people show up on these boards are are like "If I had only known, I never would have done it".


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Sad today is 4/20 and a bunch of kids will be skipping school to spend the day getting high. Sad because I have a feeling that today will birth dp in some people and I wish that they could know before they ruin their lives. So here is a RIP to the normal lives of all of those kids who will get dp on this day.


so true, and so sad.

So many of us on here have got dp through pot its ridiculous. I think knowing you were responsible for your dp must be unbearable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

zedelghemkid said:


> so true, and so sad.
> 
> So many of us on here have got dp through pot its ridiculous. I think knowing you were responsible for your dp must be unbearable.


I'm thankful mine wasn't from drugs. You are right. From what I've seen, it seems like close to 75% of the people who get dp get it from drug use. Well, I wouldn't say that drugs CAUSE dp. I think in every case we all had some massive stress or depression or anxiety or whatever happening that led to the imbalance in our brains. Then the catalyst that pushed us over the edge was either drugs or medications or whatever. For me, the catalyst was prozac but I had 6 months of one trauma after another happen right before that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> Goodness, I was thinking the exact same thing. So sad. I wish we could put out a warning.


That's a good idea, but I don't think it would stop people from smoking weed. People are so stubborn in their ways and blind/deaf to the truth. I think part of the problem there is that many teens are using drugs. And they think they are invincible and going to live forever. You can tell them that Pot stunts their growth (in more ways than one). You can tell them it slows down brain development. You can tell them that it will give them DP even, but they won't understand the threat or risk of developing DP. Because people have no idea, (we hear it all the time), "I didn't even know feeling like this was even possible." It's only once people have a taste of depersonalization that they turn their backs completely away from drugs. You live you learn, but DP is a hard lesson to live, the result of smoking pot. It's just like smoking tobacco, 1 in 3 smokers will die from smoking, but that doesn't stop anybody. There is seriously something not working in human brains. And that I find to be sad. The only way they'll listen is if it's already to late. It's like The Forbidden Fruit of Youth: Marijuana.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> That's a good idea, but I don't think it would stop people from smoking weed. People are so stubborn in their ways and blind/deaf to the truth. I think part of the problem there is that many teens are using drugs. And they think they are invincible and going to live forever. You can tell them that Pot stunts their growth (in more ways than one). You can tell them it slows down brain development. You can tell them that it will give them DP even, but they won't understand the threat or risk of developing DP. Because people have no idea, (we hear it all the time), "I didn't even know feeling like this was even possible." It's only once people have a taste of depersonalization that they turn their backs completely away from drugs. You live you learn, but DP is a hard lesson to live, the result of smoking pot. It's just like smoking tobacco, 1 in 3 smokers will die from smoking, but that doesn't stop anybody. There is seriously something not working in human brains. And that I find to be sad. The only way they'll listen is if it's already to late. It's like The Forbidden Fruit of Youth: Marijuana.


True that. I have had 1 grandpa, 2 aunts, and 1 uncle die from cancer from smoking. My dad almost died from it. My mom and dad were both smokers for like 20 something years and quit when my dad almost died. Then what does my mom think is a brilliant idea about a year ago? TO START SMOKING AGAIN. We were all like W.T.F is wrong with you? She was all like "Well, I'm going to die anyways" and "It helps me deal with stress". I was like "Yeah and you are going to die even faster and leave your child without a mother". It is especially bad for her because she has sorosis of the liver. She is going to need a transplant in a few years and if she adds the toxins of smoking on top of that, she is really screwing herself over. I was like "I'm not going to give you part of my liver if you are just going to go and destroy it". Gah. Lol sorry for the rant.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

The bottom line you guys, is that marijuana is far safer than alcohol or tobacco. It's never killed anyone, it doesn't cause cancer. It's not physically addictive, it doesn't seriously affect judgment making skills, it doesn't kill brain cells. Unlike alcohol. If we outlaw substances based on their harm to the human body and society, then marijuana shouldn't be illegal. Period.

You say that marijuana "caused" your DP. This is incredibly unlikely. You probably would have gotten DP eventually anyway, marijuana just uncovered what was already there. Same case with schizophrenia- marijuana will not cause schizophrenia, but if you're destined to develop schizophrenia, using marijuana could cause psychotic episodes for you.

My DP started one night when I got drunk, but I don't get all sad during Oktoberfest, thinking that countless young people will develop DP because of it.

Don't blame marijuana for your DP. You are this way, and that's all. It may have uncovered an underlying predisposition, but you were bound to be this way because of pre-existing anxiety or depressive disorders. Accept responsibility.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> The bottom line you guys, is that marijuana is far safer than alcohol or tobacco. It's never killed anyone, it doesn't cause cancer. It's not physically addictive, it doesn't seriously affect judgment making skills, it doesn't kill brain cells. Unlike alcohol. If we outlaw substances based on their harm to the human body and society, then marijuana shouldn't be illegal. Period.
> 
> You say that marijuana "caused" your DP. This is incredibly unlikely. You probably would have gotten DP eventually anyway, marijuana just uncovered what was already there. Same case with schizophrenia- marijuana will not cause schizophrenia, but if you're destined to develop schizophrenia, using marijuana could cause psychotic episodes for you.
> 
> ...


Agreed, and I'll always agree with this even though smoking weed triggered the DP. I had smoked PLENTY of times before. I was one of those kids who you're talking about, I had to laugh when I read that because it's sad but true.
The bottom line is that accurate and compassionate information needs to emerge about the things we consume, experiment with, learn to fear, etc.
So may we project our positive energy into the spaces of those people in an attempt to make the process easier on them. Eh?


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> The bottom line you guys, is that marijuana is far safer than alcohol or tobacco. It's never killed anyone, it doesn't cause cancer. It's not physically addictive, it doesn't seriously affect judgment making skills, it doesn't kill brain cells. Unlike alcohol. If we outlaw substances based on their harm to the human body and society, then marijuana shouldn't be illegal. Period.
> 
> You say that marijuana "caused" your DP. This is incredibly unlikely. You probably would have gotten DP eventually anyway, marijuana just uncovered what was already there. Same case with schizophrenia- marijuana will not cause schizophrenia, but if you're destined to develop schizophrenia, using marijuana could cause psychotic episodes for you.
> 
> ...


Actually, I wouldn't mind if alcohol or tobacco were illegal. Also, how do you know that DP would have come about for most of us despite having smoked marijuana? You have no idea. I could have lived a life completely dp free if it hadn't been for pot. Or maybe it would have come about later on, who knows?

And they say that schizophrenia is more environmental than anything. You may never develop schizophrenia otherwise, but something like pot may act as catalyst. For example, they did a study that shows that young adults with an enlarged pituitary glad have a higher chance of developing schizophrenia, but the chance of schizophrenia will be almost zero if you lower stress and your pituitary shrinks on its own. You say that we would have developed dp later on, but the brain is complicated. These aren't hard facts, you have no idea.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Little do some stoners know...


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't legalize pot and raise the drinking age. Should be at least 25.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> Actually, I wouldn't mind if alcohol or tobacco were illegal. Also, how do you know that DP would have come about for most of us despite having smoked marijuana? You have no idea. I could have lived a life completely dp free if it hadn't been for pot. Or maybe it would have come about later on, who knows?
> 
> And they say that schizophrenia is more environmental than anything. You may never develop schizophrenia otherwise, but something like pot may act as catalyst. For example, they did a study that shows that young adults with an enlarged pituitary glad have a higher chance of developing schizophrenia, but the chance of schizophrenia will be almost zero if you lower stress and your pituitary shrinks on its own. You say that we would have developed dp later on, but the brain is complicated. These aren't hard facts, you have no idea.


To be honest,i must fully agree with everything that has been said here.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> The bottom line you guys, is that marijuana is far safer than alcohol or tobacco. It's never killed anyone, it doesn't cause cancer. It's not physically addictive, it doesn't seriously affect judgment making skills, it doesn't kill brain cells. Unlike alcohol. If we outlaw substances based on their harm to the human body and society, then marijuana shouldn't be illegal. Period.


I can't believe people are still spouting misguided crap like this :/

Marijuana smoke contains just as many if not more carcinogens than tobacco smoke. The key one being benzyprene, which THC actually influences benzyprene to cause change in tumour promoting genes.
'Doesn't seriously affect judgement' The whole point of THC/cannabis is that it changes mood and behaviour.

I'll give you the not killing brain cells part, though









Now personally, I think people should have freedom to choose to put what the hell they want in their bodies, and prohibition doesn't work anyway.
I've also probably done enough drugs in my time to fell a herd of elephants, so I'm not anti them per se, BUT at least make sure your argument is credible??

I don't think it is (relatively) particularly bad for you myself but whether it triggers underlying conditions or causes them directly it still leads to the same result. I quit smoking it years ago because it was messing with my head and that was years before I got DP even.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

guest1234 said:


> Now personally, I think people should have freedom to choose to put what the hell they want in their bodies, and prohibition doesn't work anyway.
> I've also probably done enough drugs in my time to fell a herd of elephants, so I'm not anti them per se, BUT at least make sure your argument is credible??
> 
> I don't think it is (relatively) particularly bad for you myself but whether it triggers underlying conditions or causes them directly it still leads to the same result. I quit smoking it years ago because it was messing with my head and that was years before I got DP even.


I smoked it for years after I got DP, but quit a few years ago because it was just causing anxiety.
But I agree, I don't think we should have the right to tell people what to put in their bodies, and what not to. Which is why I agree with this part of your statement.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> And they say that schizophrenia is more environmental than anything. You may never develop schizophrenia otherwise, but something like pot may act as catalyst. For example, they did a study that shows that young adults with an enlarged pituitary glad have a higher chance of developing schizophrenia, but the chance of schizophrenia will be almost zero if you lower stress and your pituitary shrinks on its own. You say that we would have developed dp later on, but the brain is complicated. These aren't hard facts, you have no idea.


They also say they don't know what causes schizophrenia. It could have a genetic component, or if a mother has the flu while she is pregnant, or possibly a bacteria from a cat's litterbox while a woman is pregnant. They really have no idea.

And okay, I'll give you that- you may never have developed DP without the pot. But happy, healthy brains don't develop chronic depersonalization, pot or no. Shrinks agree that DP is always coexistent with another disorder, whether an anxiety disorder, a depressive disorder, or OCD. Depersonalization seems to be a symptom of underlying problems. Which is why I make the claim that you probably would have developed it anyway. 
I developed it while I was drunk. I experienced episodes of depersonalization while smoking pot on occasions prior to this, but I had also experienced episodes of depersonalization before ever smoking pot, during panic attacks.
I just think that people blaming DP on pot is using marijuana as a scapegoat. I was the same way for the first 7 years or so, blaming my DP on that one drunk night. But then I realized I had been miserable for years before DP ever kicked in, and that, for me, it was probably bound to happen. I know I have it because of depression and anxiety issues that started when I was 12. Maybe being drunk that night accelerated it, made it kick in all at once instead of slowly, but I think I was bound to wind up in the same place I am now.

Its funny, because when I think back to my pre-DP existence, I always picture myself as happy and carefree. But when I think carefully, I know I was still miserable then. Not quite this miserable, I just didn't realize how good I actually had it.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/25/AR2006052501729.html
> 
> Study after study has shown no marijuana-cancer link. In fact, major studies coming out of Harvard, Johns Hopkins, and all major medical schools are showing that marijuana can actually slow, stop, or reverse the growth of tumors. It's been shown that smoking marijuana causes lung cells that might otherwise become cancerous to slough off.
> "Earlier work established that marijuana does contain cancer-causing chemicals as potentially harmful as those in tobacco, he said. However, marijuana also contains the chemical THC, which he said may kill aging cells and keep them from becoming cancerous."
> Seriously, all you have to do is google "does marijuana cause cancer", and the LARGE consensus is "NO".


Not Marijuana itself but definitely the carcinogens in the smoke - any plant material that gets burnt will give off carcinogens. And how do people take marijuana? Hmmmm.....Plus like I said before, THC does encourage one of those carcinogens in particular to cause change in one of the cancer genes (p53 if you really want to go into detail). Then there's the tar produced by the burning also.

As for the studies, well some show a link, some don't, the trouble is that there are going to be so many other environmental factors that it is difficult to judge one way or the other. 
One quote does not a conclusion make







The word 'may' is key - it indicates a hypothesis not a proven theory. Link me up to where you got that though, be interested to have a read











> Changing mood isn't necessarily changing judgment. By changing judgment I mean altering your ability to make safe decisions. Other than eating things I probably shouldn't have (lots of junk food), marijuana never seriously affected my judgment or that of anyone I know. Ever notice how drunk people tend to do really stupid shit while they're drunk, like get into fights, drive when they shouldn't, have unprotected sex... you don't see that type of behavior with most marijuana smokers.


No cause they're too frickin' stoned to do anything








Anything that is psychoactive has the ability to change your judgement because you have an altered perception. I think if you go back to our friend google and search 'THC affect on judgement' you will also find reams of pages specifying that it DOES affect judgement and perception....



> I smoked it for years after I got DP, but quit a few years ago because it was just causing anxiety.
> But I agree, I don't think we should have the right to tell people what to put in their bodies, and what not to. Which is why I agree with this part of your statement.


I couldn't care less what people choose to do with their own bodies. What I DO object to is them going round preaching that it's safe. It's interesting that you noted that it was causing you anxiety though. This might have been exacerbating DP perhaps. How's your DP now?


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

guest1234 said:


> I couldn't care less what people choose to do with their own bodies. What I DO object to is them going round preaching that it's safe. It's interesting that you noted that it was causing you anxiety though. This might have been exacerbating DP perhaps. How's your DP now?


No drug is 100% safe, but I will always preach that marijuana is far safer than alcohol, tobacco, or just about any other drug you can name.
My DP is actually worse now. I feel like my short and long term memory have gotten much worse since quitting using marijuana. My memory was always really sharp when I was smoking daily (sounds weird, right?). The fact that my memory is worsened has increased my anxiety, which has increased my DP. 
There's evidence that THC acts as a neuroprotectant (which is why it's shown promise in Alzheimer's patients). A study came out recently showing that after binge drinking, teens showed damage to gray matter in 8 different regions of the brain, but that teens who smoke marijuana while binge drinking have reduced (or no) damage in 7 out of the 8 areas. I'm an opium addict (I know it's very 19th century of me), and I know that opiates can have a negative effect on the brains ability to form memories, and was thinking its possible that while I was smoking marijuana daily my brain was receiving the neuroprotectant effects, but since quitting marijuana, the opium has been affecting my brain more.
http://www.salem-news.com/articles/august212009/mpp_alcohol_8-21-09.php
I'm thinking about trying to get off opium this summer, while I'm out of school. But really, its one of the few things that makes my day bearable. I'd rather be on it than on mood stabilizers, antidepressants, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> Its funny, because when I think back to my pre-DP existence, I always picture myself as happy and carefree. But when I think carefully, I know I was still miserable then. Not quite this miserable, I just didn't realize how good I actually had it.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> I didn't draw my conclusion from that one article, I drew it from reading hundreds of articles over the past decade on www.shroomery.org and www.norml.org.


Not exactly unbiased sites?!









In all seriousness I get where you are coming from but I'm not convinced that any beneficial effect will outweight the negative of a regular smoker's carcinogen intake. The problem in differentiating, of course, lies in that many smokers also smoke tobacco so it's difficult to distinguish what is doing what. But in very general terms, smoke = bad.

Re comparing to other drugs and alcohol - well, everything is relative - and for that matter anything of chemical composition could be called a 'drug'.

It's a massively debateable subject at the end of the day - like I said, I don't think it is particularly bad for you but I do think it is dangerous to start preaching about the safety of such things when there is currently no real conclusion.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

guest1234 said:


> Not exactly unbiased sites?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, they are biased sites.

Shroomery is better though, NORML tends to publish articles that further its own agenda, but at the Shroomery, all drug related articles (whether they portray drugs in a positive or negative light) are posted by members.
Now, if Shroomery was FUNDING the studies, I would call BS, but it's just people on the internet finding news articles and published studies and posting them.

And I'll agree that in general, smoke=bad, but they have these devices (I wouldn't be surprised if you haven't heard of them, if you don't smoke pot) called "vaporizers". They heat the marijuana to the boiling point of THC. That way, you can inhale all the goody chemicals without any smoke or carcinogens released, because the plant matter isn't being burnt.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

> Yeah, because prohibition worked so well the first time we tried it. Al Capone? People drank anyway, remember? Except then when people drank, they got alcohol cut with gasoline, antifreeze, wood alcohol, all kinds of nasty stuff.


Survival of the fittest, my friend. I mean, anyone stupid enough to drink gasoline...



> They also say they don't know what causes schizophrenia. It could have a genetic component, or if a mother has the flu while she is pregnant, or possibly a bacteria from a cat's litterbox while a woman is pregnant. They really have no idea.
> 
> And okay, I'll give you that- you may never have developed DP without the pot. But happy, healthy brains don't develop chronic depersonalization, pot or no. Shrinks agree that DP is always coexistent with another disorder, whether an anxiety disorder, a depressive disorder, or OCD. Depersonalization seems to be a symptom of underlying problems. Which is why I make the claim that you probably would have developed it anyway.
> I developed it while I was drunk. I experienced episodes of depersonalization while smoking pot on occasions prior to this, but I had also experienced episodes of depersonalization before ever smoking pot, during panic attacks.
> ...


You just proved the exact point I was trying to make. we have no idea what causes it, but you said people would have developed schizophrenia despite marijuana. You stated it as fact.

Also, I was a very healthy, happy, carefree person. I don't have to think very hard about that. I had a lot of shit thrown my way before dp/dr happened, but nothing that I didn't cope with in a healthy, normal way. Are you saying I would have developed dp/dr becuse of all the bad things that happened to me? If that's the case, everyone would develop it.

EVERY SINGLE PERSON COULD DEVELOP DP/DR. Through trauma, extreme anxiety, medication, abuse ect. Read comments on the movie numb on youtube. TONS of happy, healthy teens got dp/dr from pot. I'm sure it went away for most of them after a month, but they were all completely normal young adults.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> Survival of the fittest, my friend. I mean, anyone stupid enough to drink gasoline...
> 
> Read comments on the movie numb on youtube. TONS of happy, healthy teens got dp/dr from pot. I'm sure it went away for most of them after a month, but they were all completely normal young adults.


People didn't know there was gas in the alcohol. There was a government run program where alcohol was intentionally poisoned. 
http://www.slate.com/id/2245188
This affected the lower classes, just like prohibition does today- rich people still drank, but they could afford to buy good, imported liquor, while poor and common people relied on alcohol in the local speakeasy. I was mainly referring to the criminal element that arose during prohibition. It's bad enough with the illegal drug trade today. On a global scale, guns and weapons generate the most money annually, followed by illegal drugs, followed by food. And you'd like to add alcohol and tobacco to that list of incomes for cartels and gangsters? That's just plain idiocy. Especially considering the widespread corruption of policemen and public officials from the illegal alcohol trade. It's present and bad enough with today's drug trade. There are newspaper articles every day about policemen taking drugs they've seized and selling them to dealers, or trading them for favors on the street. All you have to do is go on youtube and search for videos and you can see police clearly planting drugs on suspects.




You like that type of world?
I think it's pretty closed minded of you to think you have the right to regulate what other people put into their own bodies because it doesn't fit with your moral code, then justify it by calling it the "survival of the fittest".

I'm not going to rely on youtube comments as fact. If you want to use the movie Numb as a source, the shrink in Numb tells Matthew Perry that marijuana did not cause his DP, that it just uncovered it, and it would have happened anyway. It was on TV just a few days ago.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> You just proved the exact point I was trying to make. we have no idea what causes it, but you said people would have developed schizophrenia despite marijuana. You stated it as fact.
> 
> Also, I was a very healthy, happy, carefree person. I don't have to think very hard about that. I had a lot of shit thrown my way before dp/dr happened, but nothing that I didn't cope with in a healthy, normal way. Are you saying I would have developed dp/dr becuse of all the bad things that happened to me? If that's the case, everyone would develop it.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE PERSON COULD DEVELOP DP/DR. Through trauma, extreme anxiety, medication, abuse ect.


Newspapers in the UK like to claim that marijuana use can lead to schizophrenia, even though this is proven false through a little bit of investigation. Marijuana use rates increased in the UK over the past decade, but instances of schizophrenia remained constant. That's a clear indicator that marijuana use does not lead to schizophrenia. My point was that in normal, healthy individuals, depersonalization and psychotic disorders are not side effects of marijuana use. Only in people with pre-existing mental problems will marijuana exacerbate psychological conditions.
One more point on schizophrenia- you claim that by reducing stress people can avoid schizophrenia. But these are people who are already predisposed to developing it- normal people do not develop the condition through stress. Otherwise, Africa and southeast Asia, every sweatshop in the world or place where there is famine or war, and most war veterans would have it. There has to be a predisposition to the disorder that stress would be able to exacerbate it.

Maybe you were healthy, happy and carefree. But you clearly did not have a normal brain, because in normal people, marijuana DOES NOT cause depersonalization disorder. If it did, then most potheads would have it. Look at the characteristics of people with DP- they tend to be above average as far as intelligence is concerned, do a lot of intellectual ruminating. Was that you before DP? Did you ever suffer from anxiety or panic attacks? If so, you were already prone to the condition. Do your family members have mental disorders? There could be a genetic component with DP.

"EVERY SINGLE PERSON COULD DEVELOP DP/DR. Through trauma, extreme anxiety, medication, abuse ect."
You're arguing against your own point here. Most people do not suffer from extreme anxiety, do not react to trauma by developing DP, most people who take medication don't get it. There is going to be some other PRE-EXISTING factor that makes you predisposed to it, then anxiety, drug abuse, trauma can act as a catalyst to cause it to kick in.

Fine, I won't make the point that if you hadn't used marijuana you wouldn't have DP, because I can't tell the future. But you also can't say that you definitely wouldn't have developed it without marijuana either, because you can't tell the future any more than I can.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> Newspapers in the UK like to claim that marijuana use can lead to schizophrenia, even though this is proven false through a little bit of investigation. Marijuana use rates increased in the UK over the past decade, but instances of schizophrenia remained constant. That's a clear indicator that marijuana use does not lead to schizophrenia. My point was that in normal, healthy individuals, depersonalization and psychotic disorders are not side effects of marijuana use. Only in people with pre-existing mental problems will marijuana exacerbate psychological conditions.
> One more point on schizophrenia- you claim that by reducing stress people can avoid schizophrenia. But these are people who are already predisposed to developing it- normal people do not develop the condition through stress. Otherwise, Africa and southeast Asia, every sweatshop in the world or place where there is famine or war, and most war veterans would have it. There has to be a predisposition to the disorder that stress would be able to exacerbate it.
> 
> Maybe you were healthy, happy and carefree. But you clearly did not have a normal brain, because in normal people, marijuana DOES NOT cause depersonalization disorder. If it did, then most potheads would have it. Look at the characteristics of people with DP- they tend to be above average as far as intelligence is concerned, do a lot of intellectual ruminating. Was that you before DP? Did you ever suffer from anxiety or panic attacks? If so, you were already prone to the condition. Do your family members have mental disorders? There could be a genetic component with DP.
> ...


I'm sorry I made you read up on all those facts about the prohibition, I was honestly joking about survival of the fittest and did not think you would react with so many facts. I read about the prohibition, I know what happened, I was just saying that I wouldn't mind if they were illegal if such a thing could work. What I meant to say was I wish people didn't smoke or drink. Again, sorry you had to look up all that research. Of course I would not wish death on anyone, I was being sarcastic.

I am not saying that pot did this to me by itself, it was the fact I had a seizure while smoking pot after taking it with Pristiq. If I had never been on pristiq, I would have never had dp/dr. The seizure I had was extremely traumatizing, and caused a lot of panic and anxiety.

I did not say stress causes schizophrenia, you did not read what I said. Stress becomes a problem for people who have an enlarged pituitary gland, as they found that many people with schizophrenia have enlarged pituitary glands. So if you lower stress and depression and your pituitary gland shrinks, they found that you have a lower chance of developing it.

And no, I never had anxiety or panic. My family does not have any mental illnesses. It was the pot, medication and seizure I had that caused the panic and anxiety.

Children who are abused develop dp/dr as a way of coping. If they were never abused, they probably would not develop dp/dr. Dp/dr is the mind's way of coping with stress. Your house burns down, you will experience dp/dr while it is happening. You are being eaten by a shark, you will experience dp/dr. You are told you have cancer, you will feel "out of your body

Think of PTSD. This happens to many healthy people due to war or trauma. Most people with PTSD have dp/dr along with it. The mind says, "Okay, too scary. Focus on this instead. You need to be more numb because I cannot handle this right now."

Hell, you can also get dp/dr from sleep deprivation. The feelings from it may be scary enough to make it last for a very long time.

Even healthy people can experience depsression and anxiety. If there is a change in the chemicals of your brain, even slightly, the effects of it could cause depression. Marijuana could change the chemistry of your brain, either for the better or worse. It's like any medication.

I am not anti-pot. My two close friends smoke it day and night, and I am around them almost every time they do. I have no ill feelngs toward them for what they do. In fact, it helps one of my friends who has a lot of stress and anxiety because for her brain chemistry it works. For another with anxiety, it may not work. Hell, I said I wish drinking and smoking were illegal, but said nothing of marijuana. This is because marijuana can do more good than bad. What does smoking or drinking do for you? Red wine is good for your heart, and smoking actually helps people with schizophrenia. But drinking leads to addiction as does smoking, and smoking causes cancer. HURRAY?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I did a shitload of research before I first smoked pot. And not once had I even heard of derealization. Thanks internet.[/sarcasm]


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> I am not anti-pot. My two close friends smoke it day and night, and I am around them almost every time they do. I have no ill feelngs toward them for what they do. In fact, it helps one of my friends who has a lot of stress and anxiety because for her brain chemistry it works. For another with anxiety, it may not work. Hell, I said I wish drinking and smoking were illegal, but said nothing of marijuana. This is because marijuana can do more good than bad. What does smoking or drinking do for you? Red wine is good for your heart, and smoking actually helps people with schizophrenia. But drinking leads to addiction as does smoking, and smoking causes cancer. HURRAY?


Just to nitpick, there's a question whether the act of smoking itself causes cancer. South American indians smoke from the time they are children until they are old and gray, and the rates of lung cancer are very low among these tribes people. It probably has more to do with the phosphate fertilizers, the application of apatite in the soils where tobacco is grown, and chemical additives that lead to lung cancer. Sometime in the early 1990s the US surgeon general said that he believed from studies that he saw, that over 90% of lung cancer cases from tobacco smoking were caused by a buildup of polonium 210 in the lungs, from the use of phosphate fertilizers by tobacco companies. It builds up on the leaves, then when smoked, builds up in the lungs. If tobacco by itself caused lung cancer as American cigarettes do, then half of South American Indians should die of tobacco related illnesses, but almost none do.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> Its no problem, I already knew about all that; I've spent a lot of time reading about prohibition, and watching documentaries on it and the drug war. It was just a quick google search to find the articles I wanted.
> 
> I can understand that, I just thought you were putting the blame entirely on marijuana. I just looked it up, and seizures are listed as one of the side effects of Pristiq.
> 
> ...


I was on Pristiq for mood swings during pms, not depression. I couldn't take YAZ anymoe, so my doctor wanted to see if it would help. It wasn't metnal, it was hormonal. YAZ caused me to stop having periods, which messed up my cycle and hormones. I never had mood swings during my period before yaz.


----------

